
We Managed to Slightly Beat the Market with Machine Learning - alexidsa
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-we-have-beaten-the-crypto-market-using-machine-learning-a45e8a7dbdcd
======
Glosster
What do you think your edge is? ELI5 please.

~~~
alexidsa
I was thinking about it a lot recently... This is pure speculation but I
believe with both infrastructure and algorithms / data science we ended up in
a sweet spot: ordinary algo-traders and small teams are quite unlikely to get
that far and big guys don't care about "pennies" we're making due to their
fixed costs (salaries alone in a hedge fund would make our current strategy
non viable).

